# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie MCL Zuid)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie MCL Zuid)
Henri Dunantweg 2
Leeuwarden

Bezoek de website van GGZ Friesland Noord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie MCL Zuid).*

----------

